# 5-15-04 am-pm



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Went out Sat am caught a bunch of skips!Even managed to get a channel while there.Rained the whole time but the skips seemed to like it better that way.Went home to get ready for pm fishing/catching.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

All in all not a bad night I just don't like staying up real late.As you can see I was not in many pics,Oh well you can't always be the lucky one


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

NIce fish. You guys look like you had a good time. I sure wih I could find some channels like those!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish indeed, man that is a big sheephead.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

You guys did well!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks guys I was a pretty good net man Sat night not much action on my part.The big sheep was kinda fun though.Daryl


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes you did good. Lunkerhuntin and I tried our luck up in the Great Miami and caught one small channel cat, one small hybrid striper, one mad turtle, and one big ole boat stuck on the rocks. Not a good trip.


----------

